
Categories: An implementation of category theory in Coq - guifortaine
https://github.com/amintimany/Categories
======
mafribe
There are quite a few formalisations of category theory for proof assistants.
For a relatively recent overview, see:

[https://mathoverflow.net/questions/152497/formalizations-
of-...](https://mathoverflow.net/questions/152497/formalizations-of-category-
theory-in-proof-assistants)

------
WaxProlix
If I want to investigate this project, where should I start? (after
configure/make)

~~~
dkural
Saunders MacLane: Category Theory for the Working Mathematician - most of the
concepts implemented in this package are introduced there. I tend to dislike
the "Category Theory for ___" type books, too much verbiage and misleading
metaphors/analogies in many of them.

~~~
delish
To my fellow self-taught mathematicians and computer scientists:

When I was starting out, I'd learn from what was too-dense-for-me (Mac Lane,
Awodey, Spivak). When I didn't understand, I'd get frustrated, then go learn
something else.

There are two differences between me-then, and me-now. First, I spend a lot
more time choosing books to read. I find books that meet me where I am. I need
all the help I can get. Second, when I don't understand, I skip being
frustrated, and go learn something else.

I agree though with dkurai when it comes to math I'm already familiar with. If
I'm reading what I already know, it's usually foundational to something I'm
about to learn. Then, I need rigor and concision, to avoid being misled.

------
starseeker
What's the license on this project? I'm wondering if it might fit in well with
some work Tim Daly has started on the Axiom project hooking up computer
algebra to coq et. al.:

[https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/axiom-
developer/2015-07/m...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/axiom-
developer/2015-07/msg00009.html)

